# Smoking.



## M.e.j.b02-17

Who smokes?

( THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH SMOKING AND BEING A MOTHER , i've seen many posts about how ya'll feel bad, you aren't doing any wrong. )

I've never smoked, I'm allergic, and the smell gives me a headache


----------



## Bexxx

Nope.
I mean I've smoked plenty in the past, just never got addicted (thank god).


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I'm addicted! smoked since around the age of 12 (can't remember exactly), gave up during pregnancy and started around 5 weeks PP. 

I know I'm a good mum whether I smoke or not, hate people who judge x


----------



## BrEeZeY

i voted did but dont now, cuz i did it for like a week after i turned 18, just to piss my parents off but i soon realized i was allergic and got sinus infection and got really weezy, but my inlaws do and it drives me insane cuz ive told them im allergic and they do it anyways :dohh:


----------



## wishuwerehere

I don't know what to say - I used to socially but don't anymore because most of my friends have quit (so it wouldn't be very social :haha:) I've never been addicted.


----------



## amygwen

Never, ever, ever!


----------



## AirForceWife7

Nope, never :flower:


----------



## emyandpotato

Used to but quit cos OH hates it and don't wanna smoke now that I have LO.


----------



## stephx

I LOOOOOOOVE smoking 

My OH hates it though :( I smoked from 15-17 and gave up when I met OH. I smoke occasionally now, if I having a stressful time but im not addicted x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yes but i want to quit but Im addicted.


----------



## rainbows_x

I smoke, have done since I was 13, I'm addicted. x


----------



## x__amour

I have never smoked.


----------



## vhal_x

Smoked from 12 till 15, then quit, had a few social ones since, but none for ages now xx


----------



## holly2234

Never have and never want to!


----------



## Natasha2605

Nope. Hate it.


----------



## Lanna

This is going to sound terrible but I've smoked since I was 14, I smoked during my pregnancy as well...quit when she was born and hope never to start again.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Used to smoke before I fell pregnant with Aidan but I gave up and still don't :) x


----------



## rileybaby

I smoke, im addicted, but i do eventually want to give up


----------



## sam_mumtobe

Ohh dear lol here we go, yes I smoke and I'm addicted really want to quite thou, easier said then done


----------



## Rhio92

Never! God, I'm such a goody bloody 2 shoes! :haha:


----------



## xgem27x

I used to be addicted, but now I am just a social smoker

If I'm drinking alcohol I smoke like a friggin chimney though! I literally go through 40 fags in one drunken night, I don't really get hangovers, but my throat its pretty cooked in the morning! :haha:


----------



## sam_mumtobe

Hahaha thats me! Don't no where they all go cause I don't remember smoking them lol I think when I get drunk I become overly generous and literally throw them to everyone lol


----------



## mayb_baby

No but used to have one or two in a smoking area on a night out the odd night, though I hated it :haha:


----------



## LauraBee

I have a huge problem with smokers (well, the most of them). Seriously, the amount of times people have smoked around me while I was pregnant or had Bethlouise with me is ridiculous.

Whenever I'm at a bus stop and a smoker comes along, they'll sit right next to my pushchair and continue smoking - a lot of the times, I move away and then another comes and lights up right next to me!
Once, I was waiting in a LONG line for the ATM, could smell cigarette smoke, turned around and saw that the guy behind me was smoking, I move closer to the person in front of me, and then he moves in even closer!
My mom's friend came over to see Bethlouise, literally just before she left, she pulled out a fag and I was like "umm, can you not?" and she replied with "I was gonna open the window" :dohh:
I was sitting on a bench yesterday, with Bee on my lap, a lady comes over and starts talking to me, then fucking lights up!
There are many more, but I can't be bothered to list them all... Oh, and yeah, I've asked people not to, or to move away and they've just sniggered at me.
Like, I don't care what kind of toxins people want to put into their bodies, but when it directly affects my health I feel very strongly that the smoking ban should be expanded to public areas period (so like only smoking in/just outside of your home and possibly smoking areas around shops or something). If not, then people should just be more considerate. Like, I have friends who smoke and they never smoke around mother and child. Can it really be that hard?

I also have an issue with women smoking while pregnant (and not trying to quit) and with their children right next to them. Doesn't seem right.

...If you can't tell, I'm a non-smoker :haha:


----------



## samface182

yeah, i'm addicted :(

can i just ask, how can you be allergic to smoking? :dohh:


----------



## rainbows_x

I think some people can be allergic to chemicals in cigarettes. xx


----------



## cabbagebaby

addicated smoked since i was 11 then stopped when i was pregnant then started when he was born


----------



## hot tea

No but I used to. I was very addicted (smoked roughly a pack a day).


----------



## rjb

i'd kill for a cigarette right now. seriously. i'm not a habit smoker, but i would KILL for one right now. i'm so stressed.


----------



## Jemma0717

Yes I smoke, I could quit if I wanted but it's a major stress reliever and I need it soo idc right now. I don't smoke around Landon at all though


----------



## keljt1127

i smoke.
I dont think it has anything to do with being a good mom or bad mom.

I started 2 years ago ... if that.
but stopped for 9 months in those 2 years cuz i was pregnnat.

and started about 3 weeks post!


----------



## 112110

Never.


----------



## emmylou92

I did but I dont anymore :) I just woke up one day and said i'm quitting and not smoked since!


----------



## Jemma0717

Kuddos to all who have quit! I quit and then I start again few months later...it's an odd cycle for me.


----------



## missZOEEx

I used to but quit. Smoking made me sick all the time with chest infections & all other bits & pieces. So when I ended up in hospital for the 4th time with a serious lung problem, I just never smoked again. Fell pregnant not long after. Still haven't had a smoke since. But I'm constantly craving. :l


----------



## lizardbreath

Never have never will seems pointless to me.


----------



## Burchy314

I did socially, then for like a year I smoked quite a bit, then fell pregnant and stopped and have only had 2 since having Jayden. Thankfully I never got addicted. BUT for the past like 3 months I have been DIEING for one, but I never have the chance to have one :(


----------



## lb

I smoked for a couple months before I found out I was pregnant, and then just stopped.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

I used to, when I got stressed. Since I first found out I was pregnant with my daughter, that was it, gone. I was never addicted, they were just a stress reliever. I had one slip up when my daughter was 9 months, before finding out I was pregnant with my son (but I was pregnant with him) when OH broke up with me. But it was just the once, in 3 years, so I think that's pretty good going :)


----------



## bumpy_j

I put socially but i rarely have one, just with my OH occasionally if we go for a little chat outside. i'm no way addicted anymore. I used to smoke 10-20 rollies a day.


----------



## lauram_92

smoked since i was about 12-13.. it's so bloody expensive!


----------



## KaceysMummy

I have never smoked - haven't even tried it. My mum smoked when I was younger, grew up hating it. x


----------



## bbyno1

I don't. Never have.
Hate everything about it


----------



## sarah0108

I dont smoke, i have had the odd one here and there but im not addicted


----------



## vaniilla

nope, never have, never will, don't feel like smelling of an ashtray or killing myself anytime soon :flower:


----------



## annawrigley

LauraBee said:


> I have a huge problem with smokers (well, the most of them). Seriously, the amount of times people have smoked around me while I was pregnant or had Bethlouise with me is ridiculous.
> 
> Whenever I'm at a bus stop and a smoker comes along, they'll sit right next to my pushchair and continue smoking - a lot of the times, I move away and then another comes and lights up right next to me!
> Once, I was waiting in a LONG line for the ATM, could smell cigarette smoke, turned around and saw that the guy behind me was smoking, I move closer to the person in front of me, and then he moves in even closer!
> My mom's friend came over to see Bethlouise, literally just before she left, she pulled out a fag and I was like "umm, can you not?" and she replied with "I was gonna open the window" :dohh:
> I was sitting on a bench yesterday, with Bee on my lap, a lady comes over and starts talking to me, then fucking lights up!
> There are many more, but I can't be bothered to list them all... Oh, and yeah, I've asked people not to, or to move away and they've just sniggered at me.
> Like, I don't care what kind of toxins people want to put into their bodies, but when it directly affects my health I feel very strongly that the smoking ban should be expanded to public areas period (so like only smoking in/just outside of your home and possibly smoking areas around shops or something). If not, then people should just be more considerate. Like, I have friends who smoke and they never smoke around mother and child. Can it really be that hard?
> 
> I also have an issue with women smoking while pregnant (and not trying to quit) and with their children right next to them. Doesn't seem right.
> 
> ...If you can't tell, I'm a non-smoker :haha:

I have a huge problem with people who bunch everyone together into the same category and then proceed to write an essay slagging them off even though this is just going off your personal experience of a few rude people. You will get rude people from all walks of life, doesn't mean everyone who smokes in an inconsiderate selfish twat. If you don't want to smoke, don't. But don't single out an entire group of people and say you have a 'massive problem' with them just because of a bunch of idiots who have no common sense or manners. You make it sound like all smokers go and blow smoke in babies' faces for the fun of it. And yes, we can tell you're a non-smoker. You've got that holier than thou attitude right down to a T :thumbup: 
I find that very overweight people often waddle really slowly and take up the entire pavement so I can't get past with the pushchair and have to go onto the road to get by. I find this rude and inconsiderate. Does that I mean I have a MASSIVE PROBLEM with all overweight people just cos some of them are what I consider to be rude? See? Ridiculous. Think before you speak/type.


----------



## mayb_baby

annawrigley said:


> LauraBee said:
> 
> 
> I have a huge problem with smokers (well, the most of them). Seriously, the amount of times people have smoked around me while I was pregnant or had Bethlouise with me is ridiculous.
> 
> Whenever I'm at a bus stop and a smoker comes along, they'll sit right next to my pushchair and continue smoking - a lot of the times, I move away and then another comes and lights up right next to me!
> Once, I was waiting in a LONG line for the ATM, could smell cigarette smoke, turned around and saw that the guy behind me was smoking, I move closer to the person in front of me, and then he moves in even closer!
> My mom's friend came over to see Bethlouise, literally just before she left, she pulled out a fag and I was like "umm, can you not?" and she replied with "I was gonna open the window" :dohh:
> I was sitting on a bench yesterday, with Bee on my lap, a lady comes over and starts talking to me, then fucking lights up!
> There are many more, but I can't be bothered to list them all... Oh, and yeah, I've asked people not to, or to move away and they've just sniggered at me.
> Like, I don't care what kind of toxins people want to put into their bodies, but when it directly affects my health I feel very strongly that the smoking ban should be expanded to public areas period (so like only smoking in/just outside of your home and possibly smoking areas around shops or something). If not, then people should just be more considerate. Like, I have friends who smoke and they never smoke around mother and child. Can it really be that hard?
> 
> I also have an issue with women smoking while pregnant (and not trying to quit) and with their children right next to them. Doesn't seem right.
> 
> ...If you can't tell, I'm a non-smoker :haha:
> 
> I have a huge problem with people who bunch everyone together into the same category and then proceed to write an essay slagging them off even though this is just going off your personal experience of a few rude people. You will get rude people from all walks of life, doesn't mean everyone who smokes in an inconsiderate selfish twat. If you don't want to smoke, don't. But don't single out an entire group of people and say you have a 'massive problem' with them just because of a bunch of idiots who have no common sense or manners. You make it sound like all smokers go and blow smoke in babies' faces for the fun of it. And yes, we can tell you're a non-smoker. You've got that holier than thou attitude right down to a T :thumbup:
> *I find that very overweight people often waddle really slowly and take up the entire pavement so I can't get past with the pushchair and have to go onto the road to get by. I find this rude and inconsiderate. Does that I mean I have a MASSIVE PROBLEM with all overweight people just cos some of them are what I consider to be rude?* See? Ridiculous. Think before you speak/type.Click to expand...

:rofl: I hate people that randomly stop or go dead slow I am like:
"move or we will mow you down hoe"


----------



## Rhio92

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LauraBee

annawrigley said:


> I have a huge problem with people who bunch everyone together into the same category and then proceed to write an essay slagging them off even though this is just going off your personal experience of a few rude people. You will get rude people from all walks of life, doesn't mean everyone who smokes in an inconsiderate selfish twat. If you don't want to smoke, don't. But don't single out an entire group of people and say you have a 'massive problem' with them just because of a bunch of idiots who have no common sense or manners. You make it sound like all smokers go and blow smoke in babies' faces for the fun of it. And yes, we can tell you're a non-smoker. You've got that holier than thou attitude right down to a T :thumbup:
> I find that very overweight people often waddle really slowly and take up the entire pavement so I can't get past with the pushchair and have to go onto the road to get by. I find this rude and inconsiderate. Does that I mean I have a MASSIVE PROBLEM with all overweight people just cos some of them are what I consider to be rude? See? Ridiculous. Think before you speak/type.

Yeah, I agree, I do often do this and it's not fair. (I was expecting someone to argue with that post, and rightly so.) I guess "most of them" is too general and should think about wording it differently in future. Usually, I try not to Post Hoc things and explain a bit more, but felt like ranting I guess - it's honestly not just a few times, it's near enough every time I go out.

Also, I fully admit to that holier than thou attitude. I do usually think I'm better than most people, but I try not to say it out loud too often.

The overweight example, I get this too! my friend always tells me I have "pram rage" 'cos I get so pissed off with slow walkers. I think it's fair to say that I have a "massive problem" with overweight people [when they are walking slowly and I can't get past] like I do have a massive problem with smokers [when they are smoking around my child] - maybe the premise wasn't clear enough.

I agree with the posts that say smoking doesn't make you a bad person or mother or whatever, I think it was probably a poor choice [if you knew the health factors and how much money it would cost if you became addicted to it].


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

im addicted. but never smoke in front of LO


----------



## annawrigley

Having a problem with people smoking around your child is fair enough.
Having a problem with smokers... is not.
And I'm sorry that aged 14 I didn't look into the future and think I'd have a child in 3 years time, and assess whether it was a sensible decision to make health-wise and financially :dohh: I was a kid! And Noah's never gone without so that I could spend money on cigarettes, so I don't see how the financial argument is relevant.


----------



## LauraBee

annawrigley said:


> Having a problem with people smoking around your child is fair enough.
> Having a problem with smokers... is not.
> And I'm sorry that aged 14 I didn't look into the future and think I'd have a child in 3 years time, and assess whether it was a sensible decision to make health-wise and financially :dohh: I was a kid! And Noah's never gone without so that I could spend money on cigarettes, so I don't see how the financial argument is relevant.

Okay, so I'm with Bee almost all the time, therefore when I see someone smoking, I'm always with her and it's always smoking around her. So that's where the generalisation originally came from. I think I went on to explain the hidden premise of my problem is when it's around children and how it's not with the actual person itself.

The choice thing was my view on the person smoking, it's not a problem (because it's nothing to do with me) but it probably was a bad choice for the person. I think I also acknowledged that not everyone is lucky enough to be well-informed about the health risks. And the money thing is just that it does cost a lot and some people actually can't afford it, which is a problem if you do have children and it's affecting that, but it's not for you, so that bit is irrelevant in your case.


----------



## hot tea

I think it is pretty damn difficult not to be informed with the health risks. Anyone who can read knows, seeing as right on the packages they say SMOKING KILLS. 14 year olds just think they are invincible, lol.

The arguement stating that as a young tween you didn't realize you would have a child, well. That is fine and dandy. Just because you smoked prepregnancy doesn't mean you need to start again. That is completely irrelevent, honestly...

I really don't care who smokes or not. Not my body, not my kid. Do whatever you want. I do think it is totally fair of nonsmokers to think less of smokers though - A) you are causing unnecessary polution, B) you stink of second hand/third hand smoke, C) you are setting bad examples. Whether you do it in front of YOUR children or not, surely other children see you. 

One day your kids WILL grow up. You can't hide it forever. So what if you don't do it directly around them... That is a temporary fix for an unnecessary problem.

It is just a load of excuses. If you don't like being judged, don't take up a really unnecessary, smelly, deathly habit. /shrug/ Not everyone is going to turn the other cheek... And why should they?


----------



## Jemma0717

M.e.j.b02-17 said:


> Who smokes?
> 
> ( *THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH SMOKING AND BEING A MOTHER* , i've seen many posts about how ya'll feel bad, you aren't doing any wrong. )
> 
> I've never smoked, I'm allergic, and the smell gives me a headache

Pretty sure THIS is the original post. 

It asks a question. It doesn't say come and "teach" why smoking is bad for you. We are adults and can do what we want. :dohh:

And I don't have an excuse, I do it because I want to. SO what?


----------



## hot tea

Jemma0717 said:


> M.e.j.b02-17 said:
> 
> 
> Who smokes?
> 
> ( *THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH SMOKING AND BEING A MOTHER* , i've seen many posts about how ya'll feel bad, you aren't doing any wrong. )
> 
> I've never smoked, I'm allergic, and the smell gives me a headache
> 
> Pretty sure THIS is the original post.
> 
> It asks a question. It doesn't say come and "teach" why smoking is bad for you. We are adults and can do what we want. :dohh:
> 
> And I don't have an excuse, I do it because I want to. SO what?Click to expand...

I was responding to annawrigley. :thumbup: I didn't start the conversation she and another poster were having. I simply have my two cents. Clearly you can do what you want, it is legal and no one is going to put you in jail, lol. No one is teaching you anything either. I am just saying that you can't expect nonsmokers NOT to find it a gross habit. Like, why defend it to people who have a right not to like it??? It isn't harmless. 

I am NOT bent out of shape by it, it doesn't bother me - as again, not my kid, not my problem (for the most part anyways...). But I can totally see why it would bother others.


----------



## hot tea

I mean, don't you find it sort of odd that a lot of smokers think nonsmokers should be so nonjudgemental of their habits? And yet those same smokers are NOT accepting of others who stand strongly against it. Double standards much???


----------



## Jemma0717

I am not disagreeing with you and how you feel about smokers. My point was, WHY come here and go on about how smoking isn't good and blah blah blah. We know this already so if it doesn't bother you (what WE do to OUR bodies) then why take the time to post it? I am not trying to be rude but I don't go into a "co-sleeping" thread (is there one?) and talk about why I don't agree with it do i? No I don't. The question was, Do you smoke? BECAUSE people thought they were HORRIBLE parents for starting up again. It's not really fair to come here and make people feel worse.


----------



## hot tea

I didn't start said conversation, I simply joined it. Why? Because I hope we are all mature enough to be able to hear other peoples opinions without being offended. 

These topics always turn into discussions... Always! And why must it be a bad thing? If you don't like the conversation, don't join it. If you don't want a thread with discussion... Don't make a thread where people tend to have strong opinions they want to voice.

There is absolutely nothing wrong with posting in a thread asking if you cosleep or if you don't cosleep - you fit into one of those catigories. Most people will state their reasons behind it as well. There is freedom of speech, and it is about each individual deciding how they are going to take what they read. 

I love reading posts that aren't generic and boring. I enjoy reading annawrigleys posts for this reason! We may have differing opinions but that isn't important at all. It is just interesting to see and hear.

Also... This thread was NOT made for people who smoke and feel badly about it. There is absolutely nothing insensitive about a nonsmoker posting their opinion in this thread specifically. I know loads of smokers who don't feel bad for their choice to smoke - and they shouldn't!!! If a person feels bad about their choices and are not one hundred percent behind them, then THEY need to rethink their choice.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Im a smoker (I am quitting tomorrow lol no word of a lie )
but I HATE when people smoke around quintin or around children
like go stand somewhere else!! it drives me nuts


----------



## Jemma0717

Well from my understanding, Melissa started this thread to make some people feel better because they were all bent out of shape about smoking again after baby. We are here to support and help people when they are down. Instead, it turned into a conversation about why smoking isn't good and how it harms you/other people/etc...

But like you said, it always goes off into another discussion not necessarily relevant to the OP. I know it's about smoking but it was more than just that. Oh well... :coffee:


----------



## hot tea

With reading the first post, it says nothing about trying to make smokers feel better about themselves??? Or am I missing something entirely?


----------



## Jemma0717

M.e.j.b02-17 said:


> Who smokes?
> 
> *( THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH SMOKING AND BEING A MOTHER , i've seen many posts about how ya'll feel bad, you aren't doing any wrong. )*
> 
> I've never smoked, I'm allergic, and the smell gives me a headache

I was referring to the bolded above. This is because of a FEW others threads with ladies feeling bad about it.....I guess I can't expect everyone to read all the threads here.


----------



## Jemma0717

But anyways, this will never end I have a feeling. SOOO I am going to go in my garage, have a smoke (maybe a few), take a shower, and go to bed.

Night night all!


----------



## hot tea

Well... No one said it made you a bad parent to smoke... ? I dunno, I think telling nonsmokers never to voice their opinions is pretty over the top and one sided. Even if we disagree politely, that is somehow wrong. Freedom of speech does not apply to those with different life styles I guess. If I came in, or the previous poster came in, and was like YOU ALL SUCK BALLS YOU TERRIBLE MOMS then sure, that is fucking ignorant. But nooooo onnneeee saaaaiiiddd thaaat.


----------



## Jemma0717

hot tea said:


> Well... No one said it made you a bad parent to smoke... ? I dunno, I think telling nonsmokers never to voice their opinions is pretty over the top and one sided. Even if we disagree politely, that is somehow wrong. *Freedom of speech does not apply to those with different life styles I guess*.

My gosh what don't you understand? I NEVER SAID it wasn't ok to disagree. lol :thumbup::hi:


----------



## hot tea

No, I said freedom of SPEECH, not opinion. Obviously it is okay to disagree, but only in my head. There is never a proper setting to disagree vocally, from what I can tell.

I think those who have issues with differing opinions really need to buck up and be more confident in your own life choices. Like the op said... THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH SMOKING AS A MOM, at least when it is individual choice.


----------



## AirForceWife7

Why can't we all just be friends? :headspin: lol

*tries to change subject*


----------



## Jemma0717

Everythings good here! Its just a discussion right?


----------



## AirForceWife7

I know, I'm just trying to change the subject :haha:


----------



## KaceysMummy

People who have never smoked won't understand how hard it must be to give up. 
I'm sure a lot of smokers would chose not too if they could but it's not that simple...


----------



## wasey

I never used to smoke, my parents smoked when I was little and I've never had any kind of problems with it, I grew up hating it, but I guess peer pressure and such stuff aided me starting before I was pregnant, not heavily. I stopped during pregnancy and started again about 5 weeks after Summer was born! No smoking around her at ALL only outdoors, I don't see the problem.

I'd hate for smoking to be the 'norm' for Summer to see and grow up with so I'm trying to quit.


----------



## annawrigley

hot tea said:


> I think it is pretty damn difficult not to be informed with the health risks. Anyone who can read knows, seeing as right on the packages they say SMOKING KILLS. 14 year olds just think they are invincible, lol.
> 
> The arguement stating that as a young tween you didn't realize you would have a child, well. That is fine and dandy. Just because you smoked prepregnancy doesn't mean you need to start again. That is completely irrelevent, honestly...
> 
> I really don't care who smokes or not. Not my body, not my kid. Do whatever you want. *I do think it is totally fair of nonsmokers to think less of smokers though - A) you are causing unnecessary polution, B) you stink of second hand/third hand smoke, C) you are setting bad examples. Whether you do it in front of YOUR children or not, surely other children see you. *
> 
> One day your kids WILL grow up. You can't hide it forever. So what if you don't do it directly around them... That is a temporary fix for an unnecessary problem.
> 
> *It is just a load of excuses. If you don't like being judged, don't take up a really unnecessary, smelly, deathly habit. /shrug/ Not everyone is going to turn the other cheek... And why should they?*

Are you for real? :wacko: How can you be so rude about people? It's none of your business why I started smoking again but I guarantee you if you'd gone through a tenth of what I did you would be smoking too now ;) I didn't just think it would be a fun idea to take up a deathly habit. So you think less of me because I contribute to pollution, I stink and I set bad examples. Well thanks. That's not unnecessarily offensive at all. It's always nice being told that you stink and someone thinks less of you for it! :thumbup: It's NONE of your business, it's not affecting you or your child so why come into a thread and just insult a huge number of mums on here who are probably already struggling enough as it is? Way to make someone feel horrible about themselves.



hot tea said:


> I mean, don't you find it sort of odd that a lot of smokers think nonsmokers should be so nonjudgemental of their habits? And yet those same smokers are NOT accepting of others who stand strongly against it. Double standards much???

Not really no, I don't go round INSULTING non-smokers and saying I think less of them for something that is nothing to do with me. I just ask that people don't insult me for a choice that is mine and mine alone to make. I would hope most people had enough common sense not to be so patently rude just for the purpose of being antagonistic / 'having a discussion' :coffee: There's no need! Nobody wants a discussion about how smoking kills and why you hate it and why you think we're disgusting! All you've achieved is having wound me up so much I am now going to relieve my stress by having a cigarette. I HOPE YOU'RE PROUD!!!!

Also, in regards to the co-sleeping thing, your analogy sucked. This thread is not just people saying "I smoke, I don't smoke..." it's people being offensive and superior. That would be like me going into a co-sleeping thread and saying "UGH I can't STAND people that co-sleep, its disgusting and selfish and you're putting your baby at risk" (that's not what I think btw, I think co-sleeping's cool), but it would be to that level of unnecessary rudeness and offensiveness just for the sake of 'having a contrasting opinion'. Not needed!


----------



## hot tea

Except I stated very clearly that I really don't care what you do, but it is silly to expect others not to care. Soooo.

I have been through plenty of shit in my life as well. Everyone has! It is about the choices you make, not the path you have walked. If you can justify your actions, then fine. But you can't expect anyone to be agreeable. If you are offended by the fact I am pointing out that it is causing pollution and second hand smoke etc... Well. I dunno. That is like being offended because I pointed at the sky, called it blue, and you like to go through life calling it red.

I didn't come in here saying anything about smoking "sucking", lol.

As for you going and having a smoke... Those are yor hands lighting that cigarrette. If I flipped out and lit up every time someone disagreed with me, no doubt I would be dead of lung cancer by now. 

You completely missed my point. Chill the fuck out. You have NO problem throwing your often very judgemental opinions around the forums. The difference being only that I point out some very valid things that disagree with your lifestyle and for some reason that really getd your goat.

Is that really my problem, or yours? I fail to feel responsible for you being pissed off because I said people have a valid reason to find those who smoke a problem. Don't shoot the messenger, this is just sort of reality.


----------



## hot tea

I should add that, as a cosleeper, if a noncosleeper were to come up to me and tell me they didn't agree with my choices - and they came out with facts just as plain as day as I have to you - I would take my time to listen. I know there are risks to cosleeping, and it is an important, passionate subject, and I COMPLETELY respect the opposite arguement. I value knowledge and information on all subjects, especially ones I don't agree with - because being open minded is the key to growth.

If someone just started going OMGGGGG COSLEEPING SUX YOUSUCK DERRRP thn I would just laugh!!! I certainly wouldn't get all sensitive about it. Whatevssss.


----------



## Jemma0717

hot tea said:


> Except I stated very clearly that I really don't care what you do, but it is silly to expect others not to care. Soooo.
> 
> I have been through plenty of shit in my life as well. Everyone has! It is about the choices you make, not the path you have walked. If you can justify your actions, then fine. But you can't expect anyone to be agreeable. If you are offended by the fact I am pointing out that it is causing pollution and second hand smoke etc... Well. I dunno. That is like being offended because I pointed at the sky, called it blue, and you like to go through life calling it red.
> 
> I didn't come in here saying anything about smoking "sucking", lol.
> 
> As for you going and having a smoke... Those are yor hands lighting that cigarrette. If I flipped out and lit up every time someone disagreed with me, no doubt I would be dead of lung cancer by now.
> 
> You completely missed my point. Chill the fuck out. You have NO problem throwing your often very judgemental opinions around the forums. The difference being only that I point out some very valid things that disagree with your lifestyle and for some reason that really getd your goat.
> 
> Is that really my problem, or yours? I fail to feel responsible for you being pissed off because I said people have a valid reason to find those who smoke a problem. Don't shoot the messenger, this is just sort of reality.

I'm on my phone so can't bold what I want to point out but really?! You throw around your judgemental opinion just as much (if not more) than anna! Just because you don't agree with her, doesn't mean its OK for you to do and yours isn't "judgemental" either. And "chill the fuck out"? Is that necessary? I think not.


----------



## annawrigley

I'm offended that you said you think less of smokers for those reasons, not that second hand smoke and pollution exist :dohh: Please read my posts more thoroughly, and your own, because you sure as hell did NOT just come and state the facts (which we all know anyway). You came to look down on it and say you thought less of people for it. Which was unneccesary and harsh!


----------



## Jemma0717

hot tea said:


> I should add that, as a cosleeper, if a noncosleeper were to come up to me and tell me they didn't agree with my choices - and they came out with facts just as plain as day as I have to you - I would take my time to listen. I know there are risks to cosleeping, and it is an important, passionate subject, and I COMPLETELY respect the opposite arguement. I value knowledge and information on all subjects, especially ones I don't agree with - because being open minded is the key to growth.
> 
> If someone just started going OMGGGGG COSLEEPING SUX YOUSUCK DERRRP thn I would just laugh!!! I certainly wouldn't get all sensitive about it. Whatevssss.

But you don't need to say things like "smokers stink" and what not. Again, its rude and unnecessary.


----------



## Mii

Im a smoker and I KNOW I dont stink. Wanna know why? :D I only have 1-2 smokes a day (OUTSIDE) when Im done I come in, brush my teeth, wash my hands, put sented loction on my hands and spray my jacket with freedreze and then give myself a little sprit of perfum :) so na-na. lol my rents dont know I smoke so if they dont smell or suspect anything obviously I dont smell/stink :shrug:


----------



## annawrigley

But I do respect that non-smokers don't like smoking and think its gross and stuff :shrug: It's totally understandable. And I've been in that mindset myself! But I never thought less of someone who smoked, I just personally chose not to do it and left it at that.


----------



## hot tea

I clearly said that it really does not matter to me. That is like, the first thing I said on the subject. But I did say that you can't expect others not to feel differently. If you are going to be offended over something, be offended that I believe people have a valid reason to find smokers offensive.


----------



## hot tea

Sigh...

Look. My posts are blunt and to the point, yes. They are never directed at anyone. They come from a pretty neutral place. When I post, I post as bluntly as I do because I expect the same from others as I expect from myself - the ability to step back and take words on face value. Everyone os entitled to their opinions, even if they are so different from my own that I could potentially take them offensively. I choose not to, because I know it is not a direct attack on myself.

I don't care if you all smoke constantly. I don't care if you smoke around your kids. I don't even care if you smell like an ashtray because you puff two packs a day. If I think you are a cool person, I would never go, "ewww, smokeeerrr" and look down my nose. I might think, "ewww, you kinda smell so I am going to take a step back"... But that is pretty valid, lol. 

I am probably going to be having a baby today so I reaaally don't want to invest anymore time explaining something like this. I don't feel responsible for how offended you get, because in the end it is your choice how you take my posts. I don't even care if you think I am a complete asshole and decide to tell me so. Just know that you are coming from a very different place than I am. ;)


----------



## annawrigley

Ok, I think I'm very easily offended especially on this subject cos I already feel gross about myself for it (as I think I mentioned after the other smoking thread turned sour.. lol). If you didn't meant to offend anyone I'm willing to believe that, and will stop trying to take things personally :p Hope your LO makes a safe arrival sometime soon!


----------



## Jemma0717

Anna I'm the same way....that's why I don't take things like this easily always. I understand people will be blunt and what not but not everyone is that way and sometimes have a hard time letting it fly (like me in this situation). As most of u know, I don't talk too much here and when I do I never intend to be rude or start an "argument" or heated discussion. 

Like anna said, hope for a safe arrival of ur LO and congrats


----------



## chelsdavison

i do. but not in the house or car and NEVER EVER around ella.


----------



## Natasha2605

annawrigley said:


> But I do respect that non-smokers don't like smoking and think its gross and stuff :shrug: It's totally understandable. And I've been in that mindset myself! But I never thought less of someone who smoked, I just personally chose not to do it and left it at that.

Geeze if you think that's bad theres a thread in 2nd tri where a poster says they'd disown their family if any of them smoked now that she's having a baby...seriously!

I've nothing really to add to the thread, I'm kinda indifferent on the subject seeing as my parents smoke. Doesn't affect my life in any way so I don't really care! :shrug:


----------



## annawrigley

Natasha2605 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> But I do respect that non-smokers don't like smoking and think its gross and stuff :shrug: It's totally understandable. And I've been in that mindset myself! But I never thought less of someone who smoked, I just personally chose not to do it and left it at that.
> 
> Geeze if you think that's bad theres a thread in 2nd tri where a poster says they'd disown their family if any of them smoked now that she's having a baby...seriously!
> 
> I've nothing really to add to the thread, I'm kinda indifferent on the subject seeing as my parents smoke. Doesn't affect my life in any way so I don't really care! :shrug:Click to expand...

Haha wow :shock: That's mental. I don't take Noah round to FOB's mum's anymore cos she smokes in the house and it's rank but she's still allowed to see him lol


----------



## diapermomma11

I dont smoke I did when I was young cus I thought i looked cool. I get lightheaded so its.not so fun. My boyfriend smokes, I would never let him smoke around my child though. Althought hes.never met him yet. I do feel its disturbing when I see mothers smoking and holding.their kids at the same time or blowing.the.smoke toward their kid on.accident. I do feel that Just because you smoke doesnt mean your kid wants to take up.the habit. Thats not directed toward anyone of you girls but I cant help but feel that way. I dont have a problem.with.smokers though.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Hot Tea I hope your baby has arrived safe and sound by now! :D

I personally find smoking a gross habit. I tried really hard to smoke and it just always made me feel sick. I also feel its a waste of money. Even at a pack a day here, thats about 9 bucks a day, 83 bucks a week. Could eat out every week with the money my parents would save if they quit. Twice even if we kept it cheap..how awesome would that be?! 

But I dont think it makes anyone a bad person, I just see it as a wasteful vice. If you wanna relax have a mixed drink or glass of wine every night! ^.^


----------



## kittycat18

I smoke and I love it. I am addicted and I enjoy my cigarettes. I smoke about 10-20 a day outside and no-where near Lucia. I have no intention of quiting and honestly could not care less what others think. Smoking has nothing to do with your parental skills :thumbup:


----------

